# Need help identifying my fish



## Destroyer (Aug 9, 2009)

I finally purchased my tank last week. Had been looking for a bit and decided to get the 72 G Bow front setup. I wanted everything but the fish assuming they were going to another tank but he mentioned that they needed to go together. I really wanted to start from scratch after being away from this hobby for many years but I love cichlids so I took all 40? of them along with the decor. Have a look at the pictures and guess. I know there are yellow labs, bala shark, Royal pleco, as well as others but want to be sure. Thanks a bunch!

Hope the pictures are clear enough?


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

First pic is a pink convict female or a jelly bean parrot female. 

The others are all malawi mbuna. The striped blueish one is a cynotilapia of some sort. Hmm so many malawi mbuna and Im not a huge fan of most. Maybe someone else can figure out the rest.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

Not even close to being sure but perhaps the blue fish with the bold black stripes is a demasoni or kenya. Just a geuss.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cory said:


> First pic is a pink convict female or a jelly bean parrot female.


I agree with the pink convict


----------



## Destroyer (Aug 9, 2009)

Taking notes as we go. Thanks so much. I will try to post clearer pictures.


----------

